# Wer hat Lust auf Mädelscross?



## chandel (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo! 

wer von Euch hat Lust auf einen Alpencross im August?
Ca. 7 Tage an den Gardasee. Startpunkt noch offen. Täglich zwischen 1500-2200 Höhenmeter, technisch eher einfacher, wenig Schiebe/Tragepassagen, Übernachtungen in Pensionen im Tag, eventuell einmal Hütte, Minimalgepäck...das alles natürlich bei bestem Wetter und mit viel Spass.

Habe schon 3 Transalp Touren organisiert und gemacht und würde das auch wieder übernehmen. 

Zu dritt oder viert wäre ideal. Testfahrt im voraus wäre auch super. Bei mir geht leider nur August. Idealerweise seid ihr aus Bayern.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Mai 2011)

hmmm an sich hört sich das gut an!
allerdings schaffe ich noch längst keine 1500hm ...
viell. in den nächsten jahren 
viel erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chandel (13. Mai 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hmmm an sich hört sich das gut an!
> allerdings schaffe ich noch längst keine 1500hm ...
> viell. in den nächsten jahren
> viel erfolg!


 
...ja danke, wobei man ja den ganzen Tag Zeit hat und Pausen machen kann....viel spass!


----------



## murmel04 (14. Mai 2011)

ja hört sich wirklich gut an.

aber leider ca. 1 Jahr zu früh für mich

da sind noch ein paar dinge die ich vorher, bereinigen muss.

trotzdem, viel spass.

lg


----------



## Gio` (27. Mai 2011)

chandel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> wer von Euch hat Lust auf einen Alpencross im August?
> Ca. 7 Tage an den Gardasee. Startpunkt noch offen. Täglich zwischen 1500-2200 Höhenmeter, technisch eher einfacher, wenig Schiebe/Tragepassagen, Übernachtungen in Pensionen im Tag, eventuell einmal Hütte, Minimalgepäck...das alles natürlich bei bestem Wetter und mit viel Spass.
> ...



Hallo! Ich habe auch vor kurzem so eine Idee gehabt... Ich habe auch schon eine Transalp in 2008 gemacht und mitorganisiert, dann wollte ich mich nicht unbedingt an einer organisierter Reise anschliessen...
Ich kann aber nur die letzte Woche im Juli und durchschnittliche 1500hm am Tag könnten bei mir passen.


----------



## chandel (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich kann leider frühestens am 27. Juli Urlaub nehmen (ein Mittwoch).
Wenn sich niemand findet für August, dachte ich alternativ an die Brenta Runde an einem langen Wochenende (Freitag Abend Anreise, SA-MO Biken, Montag zurück). Schau mal da. Ich bin eine Etappe mal gefahren. Landschaftlich super ! Gruß carolin
http://www.dolomitibrentabike.it/la...tour,2/country_die_tour_fr_fast_alle,124.html


----------



## Gio` (27. Mai 2011)

Toll, die Tour wollte ich auch mal machen! Ich bin eigentlich aus der Gegend (ich komme aus Trient), bisher bin ich mit dem MTB am Brenta nur um dem Molvenosee geradelt also der Rest ist noch zu entdecken...

Oder wenn Du noch jemanden für die Transalp findest und ihr netterweise am 27. startet, könnte ich gerne ein paar Tagen mitradeln.


----------



## chandel (28. Mai 2011)

ja, super. Wann musst Du wieder zurück sein, gleich 1. August?
Wenns die Brenatrunde wird finden wir sicherlich leichter einen termin!


----------



## Gio` (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
leider muss ich am 1.August wegen Urlaubsvertretung wieder arbeiten. Evtl. kann ich versuchen noch einen 1/2 Tag zu verhandeln aber es wird schwierig...
Sag Bescheid, was bei dir machbar wäre... Geht es bei dir erst ab dem Mittwoch vormittags oder abends? Giò



chandel schrieb:


> ja, super. Wann musst Du wieder zurück sein, gleich 1. August?
> Wenns die Brenatrunde wird finden wir sicherlich leichter einen termin!


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von euch Lust und Zeit 
Eva hat schon alles geplant

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536223


----------

